

Are there any copyright issues with embedded YouTube videos? - amichail

From what I understand, linking to a site that may have copyright violations is not illegal.  <p>But what about embedding a YouTube video that is a copyright violation?  Is that legal?
======
andrewfong
Dunno if it's legal or not, but my understanding is that the powers that be
will go after YouTube before they go after you. And if YouTube deletes the
video, then your embedded video stops playing, and you're no longer violating
anything.

------
thomasswift
Let them worry about the copyright violation, the only thing you have to worry
about is if your users click on videos on your site, that have been removed,
and your site just shows a youtube picture with "video is no longer available"

